
Model S owners are already reporting that Tesla’s Autopilot is self-improving - swalsh
http://electrek.co/2015/10/30/the-autopilot-is-learning-fast-model-s-owners-are-already-reporting-that-teslas-autopilot-is-self-improving/
======
steve19
Is this a case them being told it's improving so they perceive it to be doing
so?

~~~
swsieber
Nope.

One user in the article gives a stat in the form of "number of times auto-
pilot needed assistance". And that stat was decreasing. That seems to be a
pretty impartial statistic.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Very exciting. I'd be curious what information the Model S is sending back
when those corrections take place, for other Model S vehicles to "acquire"
that knowledge.

